# Lewis:Blue Spotted Tabby Selkirk Rex 5 yrs old RPR



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*

Lewis:Blue Spotted Tabby Selkirk Rex 5 yrs old 
This beautiful big boy has come to us because his neighbours cats are making his life hell.
He's very affectionate and a big softy he would love a home with human company for some of the day. He's neutered vaccinated and microchipped flead wormed and fully vet checked



If you are interested in homing them please contact Patsy at Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]

Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about then from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

What a beautiful cat


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> What a beautiful cat


I agree sadly I am out of the house all day.


----------

